
Raspberry Pi 4 jams it's own WiFi - trymas
https://twitter.com/assortedhackery/status/1200056633898029061
======
trymas
This is probably the answer to this problem:
[https://www.enricozini.org/blog/2019/himblick/raspberry-
pi-4...](https://www.enricozini.org/blog/2019/himblick/raspberry-pi-4-loses-
wifi-at-2560x1440-screen-resolution/)

Related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21654654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21654654)

